# Turtle Wax Liquid Gold Self Drying Shampoo - Any Users?



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

sounds interesting! i know most people will automatically think its crap because its turtlewax, but anyone used it?

Ben


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

This the stuff you mean? http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._-Product_Details_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PDPz1

I've seen it in Tesco too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah thats the stuff, its a polymer shampoo which self dries and leaves no water spots, it also has sheeting properties to... if it done all that it and had good lubricity, would be a bragain good product would of thought


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

You use 4 capfuls in a bucket so its not very cost effective at all.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Pookini said:


> You use 4 capfuls in a bucket so its not very cost effective at all.


have you used it? i have some finish kare shampoo and that says to use quite a bit more product than you need, maybe you could get away with 2 capfuls? even if you got 10 washes per bottle that wouldnt be too bad if it does what it says on the tin


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

No I haven't used it and I don't want too. It's very expensive for a little bottle.
7 or 8 quid for 500ml which you would use so much with in one wash. 
Others may want to use it but with those dilutions it's not for me.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

usually you would only need 50ml max for a wash so 80p per wash isnt too bad i dont think, if it leaves no water marks though (which i doubt)

i use Nanolex shampoo which works out about £1.20 per wash i think, but its head and shoulders above others imo so worth the extra money


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

also remember the polymers in the shampoo, will cover and leave behind a coating on top of any wax/sealant and on your windows if you have a sealant there.

might be good for un protected cars.. but im not sure it has a place in this community.
just my opinion


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

80p a wash? I forgot to add that your adding 100ml into the bucket in those four capfuls of shampoo... that's 5 washes? for 8 quid, £1.60 a wash! And I'm guessing it's nothing compared to your nanolex. :|
As I said, its not for me because of the way it dilutes, I would rather dry the car myself.  :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> also remember the polymers in the shampoo, will cover and leave behind a coating on top of any wax/sealant and on your windows if you have a sealant there.
> 
> might be good for un protected cars.. but im not sure it has a place in this community.
> just my opinion


ONR? massive following on here, my fave wash product as well



Pookini said:


> 80p a wash? I forgot to add that your adding 100ml into the bucket in those four capfuls of shampoo... that's 5 washes? for 8 quid :|
> As I said, its not for me because of the way it dilutes, I would rather dry the car myself.  :thumb:


if you need to add 100ml for it to be good (or even average) i wont be going near it :lol:

still, be good to hear if someone has actually tried it before we right it off


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that Avanti on here has used it IIRC and he liked it but it's definitely not for me with the dilution. 
Sorry.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

big ben said:


> ONR? massive following on here, my fave wash product as well


the reason i also don't like ONR and can't see a need for it.
apart from emergency situations where water access is not needed..

why put an expensive wax on and cover it up with onr..
seems pointless but im going off topic.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Pookini said:


> I think that Avanti on here has used it IIRC and he liked it but it's definitely not for me with the dilution.
> Sorry.


doesnt suprise me, he isnt fazed by brand and price like most people on DW :lol:

no need to apologise haha, im not trying to force anyone to use it 

just asking if anyone has used it to see what its like


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> the reason i also don't like ONR and can't see a need for it.
> apart from emergency situations where water access is not needed..
> 
> why put an expensive wax on and cover it up with onr..
> seems pointless but im going off topic.


putting an expensive wax seems pointless to me anyway but thats also going off topic and my opinion...

you just said it wouldnt fit in here because of polymers etc, but i was just stating that many of us love ONR type washes for safely and quickly getting our cars cleaned. It wont fit in because Turtlewax make it


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh I know, I am not phased by brands and prices as a lot of them can be very good.
I was going to try the Liquid Gold until I read the back of it at work and realized how much you need :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i use turtlewax clearvue glass cleaner..
brand doesnt matter if it works, and the glass cleaner works. but the other turtle wax products, werent the best for me.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

I have personally used Car Plan Triple wax shampoo for years and have only just recently changed and I have never had a problem with it! 
I also use Astonish wheel cleaner which can struggle with the really baked on brake dust but what non acidic wheel cleaner doesn't?!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> yeah thats the stuff, its a polymer shampoo which self dries and leaves no water spots, it also has sheeting properties to... if it done all that it and had good lubricity, would be a bragain good product would of thought


I think you mean









which is carplan(tetrosyl)

be aware this is available two 500ml bottles from Asda for £5

I have tried it via a foam gun



a picture of the dwelling

and a couple of pictures of the after



















Naturally I have not used it as the designer had intended, but I'm quite certain in a blindfold test, all the bucket washers would be pleased with this product, the cost per wash does work out more pricey than say AG BSC, folk have commented on the dilution per wash, that said Megs NXT is 80ml per wash .
The finish is good and the pics were taken with a mobile phone, so not going to look as good as in real life, I did purchase mine from Halfords at £6.49 for 500ml.
HTH


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers Avanti

did you just rinse it and leave it then? any water marks left?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> cheers Avanti
> 
> did you just rinse it and leave it then? any water marks left?


I didn't on this I have done on my neighbour's Fiesta and Megane, but iirc the instructions suggest to wait like 20 mins, my trusty *BLADE* and asda microfibre cloth, cut the wait down to a couple of mins.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have tried this Gold stuff and as already mentioned you need 100ml for 10L which isnt very economical really and I have found that it leaves a greasey feeling to the Wash Mitt and bucket and hands and you need to give the mitt and bucket a really good wash out otherwise and future othe make shampoo is killed by the remaining Gold shampoo, I used APC to clean the bucket out and put the Mitt in the Washer. This is the second time I have tried this stuff and the 1st go I used the cap to measure the shampoo out and I really thought that the mix was to strong so this time I measured out 100ml to 10L but still got the same result so I wont be using it again and will stick with my normal shampoo's so if anyone lives near me they are welcome to have the 1/2 bottle FOC before possibly wasteing there money.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Think the best bit about this was not to use when warm! :lol: and ofc the really uneconomical usage


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to add on the diltution thing, I got the CG citrus wash clear the other day which according to CG, dilutes up to 1:4000. on offer at the minute for £7.95 delivered with free delivery code. I haven't tried it yet but will report back when I do!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

big ben said:


> sounds interesting! i know most people will automatically think its crap because its turtlewax, but anyone used it?
> 
> Ben


It's actually made by Car plan/Tetrosyl, not Turtle Wax.



Pookini said:


> You use 4 capfuls in a bucket so its not very cost effective at all.


Yes you're right. The quantities recommended are ridiculous TBH.



Shinyvec said:


> I have tried this Gold stuff and as already mentioned you need 100ml for 10L which isnt very economical really and I have found that it leaves a greasey feeling to the Wash Mitt and bucket and hands and you need to give the mitt and bucket a really good wash out otherwise and future othe make shampoo is killed by the remaining Gold shampoo, I used APC to clean the bucket out and put the Mitt in the Washer. This is the second time I have tried this stuff and the 1st go I used the cap to measure the shampoo out and I really thought that the mix was to strong so this time I measured out 100ml to 10L but still got the same result so I wont be using it again and will stick with my normal shampoo's so if anyone lives near me they are welcome to have the 1/2 bottle FOC before possibly wasteing there money.


I experienced exactly the same thing you did, very greasy feel and the dirt ingrained in my wash mitt was unbelievable, I had to use Stardrops to get the stains out.

The 4 caps and 100ml are not even the same measurement so the instructions are confusing. Either way far to much of the product has to be used. It feels like washing the car with greasy suds and no water.

As for the results, I still had water spots on the windows after it self dried. The car was clean and shiny but I think this shampoo affects beading afterwards as the car doesn't bead like it would after washing with a more conventional car shampoo.

I would never use this product again, far to much is used in one wash and the staining on the wash equipment was very irritating. It is no substitute for a conventional wash and dry.

Liquid Gold is THE WORST car shampoo I've ever encountered.


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

Used this stuff a few times now.

2 cap fulls in 10 litres if water.

It cleans the car the same as any other shampoo ive used and feels pretty much the same aswell.

Everytime ive used it, it performs exactly as described.

Just got in from washing mine & the misses cars and this time I didnt bother hosing the cars down as it was drying by the time I had finished and once again, no waterspots.

The 1st time I used it the temp was 26 degrees and I had no issues.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> also remember the polymers in the shampoo, will cover and leave behind a coating on top of any wax/sealant and on your windows if you have a sealant there.
> 
> might be good for un protected cars.. but im not sure it has a place in this community.
> just my opinion


What about FK1016, the ideal shampoo for reviving beading and is a polymer based shampoo, highly rated on here and most certainly DOES deserve a place in this community

Kev


----------

